# Black beauty rollfast



## miller32 (Nov 5, 2011)

Picked this up today at a local auction.  In nice shape.  The seat is really nice.  Any info on this bike would help....don't know the year....?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 5, 2011)

Beautiful bike, I would say mid to early 20's and your right that seat is amazing.


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 5, 2011)

Pretty cool looking find! Ditto on that seat and I really like the "B" pattern in the chain ring for "Black Beauty". both you and the nice bicycle are fortunate to have found each other. 

Dave


----------



## F4iGuy (Nov 5, 2011)

Beautiful bike! I have about the same year Black Beauty women's frame, crank, 7 seat post and stem in a box waiting to be built up..
That seat is in incredible shape! Nice pick!


----------



## robertc (Nov 5, 2011)

With auctionzip making finding items at local auctions so accessable, I hope you got it at a good deal. Great bike either way. Clean it up and don't forget to post photos afterwards.


----------

